# Husky 14527/Canadian Craftsman Review!



## zeddy

Well this summer I screwed up my shoulder in a motorcycle accident and as winter approached I was afraid of shoveling snow. I live on the west coast of Canada a couple hours above Seattle and we don't normally get tons of snow but when we do it's usually a wet mess.

Like anything else when I started looking at the idea of buying a snowblower I started researching the **** out of it over the internet and visiting every dealer that had stock. I already have a bunch of Husky power equipment and figured if they were similar to the other top tier vendors I would choose them since they hadn't let me down yet(except for during the summer when my Husky dirt bike pitched me off for no good reason).
Also the Husky dealer treats me well and parts are a couple blocks away. I looked at every brand machine I could and I was completely blown away by the wide range of quality and features from within the same price range!
I looked at a Toro, Husky, Troy-bilt, Simplicity, John Deere, Ariens, and others.
I narrowed it down between an Ariens, John Deere 1332 and the Husky 14527. I was ready to buy the Husky mainly due to brand loyalty and it seemed to have more features per dollar. At the last second I found a post on e OPE forum that said some of the sears products in Canada were actually re-branded Husqvarna products. I found that in the Craftsman line in Canada there were some crappy re-branded products selling for more money than the Husky re-branded ones. I was blown away. I ended up buying a Craftsman version of the husky 14527 and it was identical right down to the picture in the Catalog the blower was actually Orange with photo shopped stickers. The craftsman model was over $600 less than the best good-guy deal I could sqeeze out of my Husky dealer. A week later, the husky dealer called me when he was down to his last 14527(I buy at least a machine a year from him) and I reluctantly told him what I had done. He was very interested and asked me to bring it down, He went over the whole machine for me and did a PDI check and he was very impressed with my find.

Then after all this talk of the worst winter in 55 years it sat in my garage for almost two months of rain, then it hit! I know this is nothing like you guys get but we got about 12 inches over night, of really wet cement. I waited like a kid on Christmas for 6am then I fired it up. I really cant give an experienced review of how this blower performed but I was blown away. It was taking this almost unshovel-able mess and tossing it a respectable 25 ft onto my lawn.
I was able to clear two large driveways, another 120ft of road and 250ft of sidewalk faster than a neighbor could shovel 20 ft of sidewalk. Like I said before snowblowers aren't really all that common around here but for the last week I have had a steady visit of people that saw me that early morning and are running out to get one. 

So far I am really happy with my machine as I learn to maneuver it and operate all these knobs ect. I have realized the operation can be a bit of an art.

Oh yeah I almost forgot, once I grew tired and wet I went to work and watched my webcam from the warm office as the rest of the neighborhood shoveled for hours!


----------



## bwdbrn1

Man, sorry to hear about your shoulder, but then, you wouldn't have had the kid on Christmas excitement over a new snowblower, and we wouldn't had gotten your outstanding review. Glad to hear your dealer was impressed. That had to make you feel pretty darn good! Thanks Zeddy.


----------



## zeddy

The only thing I forgot to add was that in the heavy stuff the front end likes to lift. I was going to add or make the front weight kit. How much weight does it add?

My dealer is pretty cool, mist would turn up their nose when going to any kind of a box store.


----------



## butchf

How big is the impeller?


----------



## zeddy

Engine
Engine	Briggs & Stratton Endurance
Gross Torque	14.5 lb-ft
Cylinder displacement	18.61 cu.inch / 305 cm³
Drive system
Drive System	Gear drive
Tyre size (rear)	16 x 7 "
Capacity
Blower type	Two-stage
Working Width	27 inch / 60.96 cm
Intake Height	23 inch / 58.42 cm
Auger diameter	30.5 cm / 12 "
Impeller Diameter	12 inch
Product Features
Electric start	
Power steering	
Progressive Stamped Auger	
Heavy Duty Auger Housing	
Hand Warmers	
Headlight	Halogen
Remote Chute Rotation	
Remote Deflector	
Premium Grade Cables	
Drift cutter	
High Speed Impeller	
Heavy Duty Skids	
Weight Bar	
Single Hand Interlock	
Auger Ball Bearings	
Deflector Extension


----------



## butchf

Wow! Don't get in front of that thing when it is working!
Nice machine.


----------



## BOSMECH

You should not really need any wieght just try going a bit slower and pull up on the handles just a bit to keepthe nose down, mine does that sometimes and that is what I do.


----------



## tailifter

Yes, I too purchased a Husqvarna built Craftsman because the prices of the Husqvarna at the dealer were much higher. Mine is the 52993, all of the features like yours but mine has the Hydrostatic transmission, it is 27 inch with the Briggs 305 14.5 torque motor also the same as yours. I have had mine for 2 months and we have had 7 different storms ranging from 20 cm (12 inches) to over 50 cm (20 inches) When we got the 50 cm storm , the snow plow had gone by before I got outside. My hydrostatic equipped machine would go directly through the hard packed snow left by the snowplow without stopping. I am impressed


----------

